# mala onda



## madafe

Hola.

Me gustaría saber cómo decir "mala onda" en italiano.


Como diciendo, "actitud antipática".

Pero lo más importante, es que no tiene que ser ofensivo.

Quiero decir "¡Dale, no seas mala onda!"

Ese mala onda está dicho en forma amistosa, no es un insulto ni es ofensivo en lo absoluto.

Me gustaría saber si ustedes tienen una palabra similar.

Pido disculpas por escribir todo en español, pero es que todavía no he aprendido bien el italiano.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Laetacara

Ciao Madafe,
forse potresti usare il termine "antipatico" che hai citato, cioè potresti dire:
"Dai, non essere antipatico!"
Oppure un'altra espressione potrebbe essere:
"Dai, non essere noioso!"
Però sono solo due suggerimenti, non sono sicura di avere capito bene il contesto in cui si usa la frase. Se vuoi precisare meglio facendo un esempio della situazione posso provare a trovare un'espressione più precisa.


----------



## madafe

No sé cómo explicarlo.

Lo que quiero es pedirle a alguien que no sea "antipático", pero sin que suene ofensivo o maleducado. Algún eufemismo tal vez.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Pixidio

No sé yo... usaría antipatico. Noiso es aburrido, no tiene nada que ver. 

Laeta, a ver si se te ocurre algo:



> - ¿Le das un like a mi foto en facebook para un consurso?
> -No
> - Dale, no seas mala onda. ¡No te cuesta nada!


----------



## madafe

Pixidio said:


> No sé yo... usaría antipatico. Noiso es aburrido, no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> Laeta, a ver si se te ocurre algo:



Muchas gracias por colaborar con un ejemplo tan acertado.


----------



## Laetacara

Hola Pixidio y Madafe!
Scusate se non rispondo in castellano ma farei troppi errori... 
Pixidio hai ragione, "noioso" vuole dire "aburrido" cioè "annoiato", ma ha anche il significato di "molesto, che infastidisce" (ad esempio "un rumore noioso"). L'ho proposto perchè cercavo una parola che non fosse offensiva o maleducata come ha richiesto Madafe. 
Ci sono molti altri termini che si possono usare, però a seconda del tono che si usa e della confidenza che si ha con la persona alla quale ci si rivolge possono essere intesi come scortesi.

Madafe, seguendo l'esempio di Pixidio e sempre restando nell'ambito delle espressioni sicuramente non offensive:
- Metti "mi piace" alla mia foto in Facebook per un concorso?
- No
- Dai, non fare il difficile! Non ti costa nulla!
però è un modo di dire che personalmente non ho mai usato nel linguaggio parlato. 
Alternativamente:
- Eddai! Non ti costa nulla!
dove "eddai" non è una parola che compare nel vocabolario ma penso si possa usare per rafforzare "Dai" in modo informale.
Comunque penso che queste mie frasi siano espressioni datate, perchè ho una certa età... ci vorrebbe una persona più giovane di me per aiutarvi con qualche espressione che si usa attualmente.


----------



## madafe

Es una lástima porque al parecer no es exactamente lo que quería decir.

A lo mejor tengo que buscar la palabra adecuada dependiendo del contexto.

Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda. Me encanta leer(a duras penas) lo que escribes.


----------



## pincopalle

Está mal decir: "non essere disfattista"? aunque creo que es más bien "pesimista", pero para el ejemplo que diste creo que se adapta bien.
Le pregunté a mis sobrinos en Italia que son bilingües castellano de Argentina e italiano y me dijeron que podría andar.
Un saludo,
Pincopalle


----------



## madafe

Parece que voy a tener que conformarme con expresiones que se ajusten a cada caso particular.

Muchas gracias a vos y a tus sobrinos.


----------



## Laetacara

madafe said:


> (a duras penas)



Lo siento mucho! Pero no me atrevo a escribir largo y tendido en Castellano, no se entendería nada!  
Un saludo


----------



## madafe

¡No te preocupes!

Dije que me costaba, no que me molestaba.


----------



## cricric

io direi:
"dai,non essere negativo!"


----------



## madafe

cricric said:


> io direi:
> "dai,non essere negativo!"



Supongo que se parece a "pesimista". Puede llegar a funcionar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lula_

cricric said:


> io direi:
> "dai,non essere negativo!"



Io non risponderei mai così all'esempio proposto però. 

Direi piuttosto
"Dai, non rompere!"
"Dai, non essere antipatico!" (standard)
"Dai, non fare il guastafeste" (solo se dovessi tradurre un romanzo )
"Dai, non fare il/essere  rompiballe / rompipalle / rompicoglioni" (dipende dal tono, potrebbe essere offensivo a seconda del contesto!)

"Non essere disfattista" se utiliza más para expresar el resentimiento delante de alguien que critica excesivamente todo lo que se le propone. 

Spero di essere stata di aiuto!


----------

